# New G23 in OD Green...



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Here she is: Michael Jordan's Jersey number....



























With the G35...in OD Green also.









Now I'll add these again to the photo album.

Thanks.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Beautiful. The bottom two pictures look like desert tan. I think my next glock will be that color. Very nice.


----------

